# what do u use to filter ur mbuna tank?



## elgu3ro88 (Dec 16, 2008)

i was wondering what u other members use to filter ur tanks...bio-wheel, fluval, or some kiind of sump? what works best for u guys? also tell how big ur tank/s is.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

two emperor 400s on my 75G works great...also just added a large sponge filter right in the middle ...figured it couldnt hurt...


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

55g - 4 foot tank 
built-in "1000Lph sponge/charcoal filter" and a sponge with powerhead filter down low to try and keep gravel cleaner and promote more of a current


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

55G - Eheim 2217 + Koralia 3
Future 180G - 2 FX5 + 2 Koralia 4


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Marineland Emperor 400 HOB with Purigen


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

125 gallon All Glass Tank 2 emperor 400 HOB filters, 2 Filstar XP3 filters, 4 Penguin 1140 powerheads reverse flow on a undergravel plate. Tank has 20 African cichlids in it. Any time I try to vacuume gravel I get nothing the gravel is staying very clean. I have 200 pounds of lace rock in the tank which gets rearranged all the time when I catch holding females. with 25% every other day water changes nitrates stay below 5ppm even with heavy feeding. I clean 1 filter per month and rinse the pads in the 400 filters every other day during water changes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I prefer canisters for their silence, but I do have HOB on my 20G and 10G tanks. HOB=Millennium, I don't think they make them anymore. Canisters are XP3 and XP4 and also Eheim Ecco's.

I'd recommend the Rena Filstar XP series for new purchases.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

55G : Eheim 2215 & AC50 hob


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

75g--- 2 aqua clear 110s and 2 med sponge filters

125g-- 3 aqua clear 110s, 1 lg sponge and wet/dry

29g-- aqua clear 70 and 1 lg sponge filter

36 bow--- aqua clear 70 and 1 lg sponge...

overkill if u ask me but it keeps all the fish thriving


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

125 gallon---- rena xp3 fluval 404 and fluval 204. media is mostly custom and all bio.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

55 gallon
1 AC 70 and on 40 gallon no name
1 Fluval 404

40 gallon
1 AC 50
1 fluval 305 with spraybar

i really liek the combination of a HOB and a canister


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

90 Gallon tank with built in overflow - 25 Mbuna, 3 Pleco's, 4 Syno's

15 gallon sump with ~500 gph of flow through ~4 gallons of bio balls and foam prefilters

Eheim 2028 Pro II cannister

I clean one at a time every other month and clean the prefilters on the sump monthly.


----------



## kevin3020 (Jun 7, 2008)

Fluval 405 with whisper 60 and sponge filter


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

120 Fluval FX5 and Magnum 350
100 Fluval FX5 and Magnum 220
75 (2) Penguin 350 w/ biowheel
55 Rena Filstar XP330 
30 (2) Penguin 150s with biowheels
29 Penguine 350 w biowheel


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

75G Eheim 2217 and Fluval 303


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

55 ga Emperor 280 with home made floss and carbon. I make my own filter with the floss and just add the carbon. All you need is a clamshell that is reusable plus the grey canister that is provided in the Emperor. You can figure it out!!!!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

On my 55g. tank I have 2 HOB filters (don't remember the brand) and one Fluval (304 i think) canister.
On my 29g. tank I have one HOB filter with bio wheels.
On my 10g. fry tank I have a HOB and a sponge type filter canister thingy.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

55g ---> 2 AC70's
46g bowfront ---> 1 AC70 & 1 AC50
20g high ---> 1 AC50

Aquaclear may have the occasional problem but the AC makes up for that by the ease of cleaning and switching parts. I also really like the media for it.


----------



## mrwong41 (Mar 9, 2007)

125G

2 Magnum 350
2 H.O.T Magnums
AquaClear 402 Power Head (Soon to be upgraded to 2nd AquaClear 70)
AquaClear 70 Power Head


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

55g Rena XP3
75g XP4
95g 2 XP3s
125g 2 XP3s
30g(x2) XP2 (one on each)

Fish room is practically silent


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

105 gallon, 2 Emperor 400's and 1 Koralia 4


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I am running a Fluval FX5 on each of my 150g tanks. Tanks are overstocked, I do a 50% water change every other week and clean the filters once every 3-4 months.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

On my 220 Gallon 2 x Eheim 2028 and currently building DIY polishing 5 micron filter using a whole home water filter (will post pics on DIY section when done) powered by aquaclear 50

on 75G Fluval 305


----------



## fishcyrious (Jul 29, 2008)

*72 gallon BowFront* 

EMPERIOR 400 Power Filter 
_Flow Rate 400 gph_

Aqua Clear 110 Power Filter 
_Flow Rate 500 gph_

Fluval 4 Plus Internal Filter 
_Flow Rate 260 gph_


----------



## Specialist-pr (Apr 2, 2009)

55gl of Aulonocara

Aquaclear 500 10 years and working like new
Emperor 400

20gl of maternity

Dynaflow 10>30 whit mod sponge duct.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

75g -xp4, emp. 400 and seeding a fluval 405 
55g- 3 sponge filters
20 long-xp2
30 long- sponge filter
10g x2 -whisper 20i


----------



## csnake (Feb 22, 2009)

90 Gallon Mixed Malawi Tank
Rena Filstar XP3 and Marineland HOT Magnum


----------



## alexandre santos (Aug 21, 2003)

125 mbuna tank - EHEIM professionel 3 (great filter !)


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

46 BF: 2 Fluval 404's, one with a diy spraybar
10g fry grow out: aquaclear 30


----------



## laser_jock99 (Apr 21, 2009)

300 litre, 4 foot tank with a Rena XP3 external filter plus a Fluval 4 internal plus undergravel filtration. Over-the-top I know but I doesn't hurt to have extra filtration in place. If any one of the filters should fail- the others would cope okay for many days.

In fact all my tanks have at least two filter systems.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a five foot 120g. I have three aqua clear power heads, 400gph each. Two are hook up to an ugf, and the third is set with the ventura airation adaption in use. I also have two cascade 3000 hand on power filter. The power heads keep the water moving nicely and the fish to really enjoy the current. The ventura airation adaption on the third power head adds plenty of air bubbles to the water without the need for an airator pump and air stones.


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

120g, FX5, and 2 AC 110s


----------



## SpyderMike (Apr 21, 2009)

37 gal w/ emperor 280 and a 295gph powerhead w/ sponge filter


----------



## bluebbo (Feb 7, 2009)

55g - fluval 405, AC110, AC70 (demasoni, white top hara, yellow labs)

40g - fluval 205, AC50 (2), Sponge filter (saulosi)


----------



## dan_mccabe (Apr 24, 2009)

i only use marineland bio wheel's. marineland is the way 2 go in my opinion


----------

